# Comander's Landing - Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

As of today Comander's Landing on the Choctawhatchee River is still not finished. Party I spoke with had no information on when it would be open. This place has been out of commission all summer. Maybe it will be open by squirrel season and ready for the squirrel hunting tournament at Red Bay Grocery.


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Where is Commander's Landing?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's about 6 or 7 miles south of Ponce De Leon on hwy 81, or about 13 miles north of Bruce on 81. There is a blinking light at intersection of 181s and 81, that's where you turn east on River Rd (dirt). That runs into McCaskill Rd and at the end of the road is the launch.

Most of the public launches in Walton County on the Choctawhatchee River that needed improvement have been reworked except Lost Lake. Last time I was there it's a mess for anythng larger than a small river boat.


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Never been that far up. I have launched in Holmes Creek a couple of time. I have ran about 5 miles north of that but that's a far up as I have ever been.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You must be over in Washington or Holmes county. Before long I want to launch in Holmes Creek but it's a good drive to get over there on the east side of the river. Might just run it from the Walton side our of Dead River. Will take a bit a gas though.

Have always heard there is good cat fishing in when the creek enters the river, in that general area. I'm not a cat fish hunter but have wanted to get into some of this with night fishing. Problem is I don't have anyone to go with me. It's safer with a couple of guys, I'm 73.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Comanders Landing is now open. Really nice. River low so watch the sand bars on inside bend corners and snags. But there is plenty of water on the outside bend and some straight stretches. You have to pay attention though for there are snags just under the water that you don't normally have problem with in good water.


----------

